# Bed edging



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

I Purchased a bed edger last year, hand held straight edge, but all the videos I see online everyone uses the half moon style Edger, two is one any better than the other?


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

I have the half moon because I inherited it from my grandmother. Lol. I think the half moon is just more popular.

You rock the half moon and go straight down with the straight edge. Probably preference.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Straight edge is a edger, i.e. sidewalk, where crawl may cover over a hard surface.

1/2 Moon is a bed definer-re-definer. It cuts a much deeper trench and expels the soil from the cut.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

I use a flat shovel to cut new edges and string trimmer and stick edger for maintenance. Here's new edges from a flat shovel


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I use a bed redefiner every 6-8 weeks, and an edger every 1-2 weeks to keep the bed edges clean.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

bernstem said:


> I use a bed redefiner every 6-8 weeks, and an edger every 1-2 weeks to keep the bed edges clean.


What redefiner do you have? I oogle them, but can't swing the price...


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Cluelessone said:


> bernstem said:
> 
> 
> > I use a bed redefiner every 6-8 weeks, and an edger every 1-2 weeks to keep the bed edges clean.
> ...


I have a Stihl kombi head with their redefiner. They are for sure pricy. The Echo is supposed to be a bit better than the Stihl redefiner, but I already had the power head.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm tempted to try one of the redefiner blades on my edger.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

:mrgreen: 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=26968


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Cluelessone said:


> bernstem said:
> 
> 
> > I use a bed redefiner every 6-8 weeks, and an edger every 1-2 weeks to keep the bed edges clean.
> ...


Home Depot rents the Echo units.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Can't beat an old school Power Trim gas edger.


----------



## Ken_K (Apr 16, 2020)

Those edges look great but the first question that comes to mind is how do you mow all the way to that edge without the mower wheel falling off into the bed?


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> Cluelessone said:
> 
> 
> > bernstem said:
> ...


Unfortunately, my local one does not. I checked.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ken_K said:


> Those edges look great but the first question that comes to mind is how do you mow all the way to that edge without the mower wheel falling off into the bed?


You don't. You do the landscaping blade or string trimmer first, and then mow with the wheels on the edge. The art is weed whacking and mowing at the same height.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Ken_K said:
> 
> 
> > Those edges look great but the first question that comes to mind is how do you mow all the way to that edge without the mower wheel falling off into the bed?
> ...


A reel mower with a full front and rear roller solves that problem.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Ken_K said:
> ...


That's true too! I have metal edging around most of my beds to avoid that problem altogether


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Ken_K said:
> ...


+2 this ^^


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

If any of you guys have an instagram account there is a landscaper named Paul Camara you need to follow for edging photos and videos. He manages some incredible properties and restores old half moon edgers. Paul_Camara_ is what you'll search.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Has anyone used a bed redefiner similar to the one they rent at, say, Home Depot?


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

Grass Clippins said:


> If any of you guys have an instagram account there is a landscaper named Paul Camara you need to follow for edging photos and videos. He manages some incredible properties and restores old half moon edgers. Paul_Camara_ is what you'll search.


I just followed him, that guy is awesome


----------



## Ken_K (Apr 16, 2020)

I knew there wasn't an easy explanation !



SCGrassMan said:


> Ken_K said:
> 
> 
> > Those edges look great but the first question that comes to mind is how do you mow all the way to that edge without the mower wheel falling off into the bed?
> ...


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

Johnl445 said:


> Grass Clippins said:
> 
> 
> > If any of you guys have an instagram account there is a landscaper named Paul Camara you need to follow for edging photos and videos. He manages some incredible properties and restores old half moon edgers. Paul_Camara_ is what you'll search.
> ...


Yeah he's one of my favorites to follow. He's definitely living the dream.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ken_K said:


> I knew there wasn't an easy explanation !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The explanation is easy. It's doing it that's the hard part. The challenge I have, is I could cut at a matching height with the landscaping blade for my greensmower, but now its matching the height with a rotary now that I'm back on rotary. But I hope to remedy that reasonably soon


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

I found this on Amazon, it's shipping from England,, From the research I've done the British take their edging and very serious.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Johnl445 said:


> I found this on Amazon, it's shipping from England,, From the research I've done the British take their edging and very serious.


You have a link by chance? I wasn't able to find.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

Bulldog 5680083210 Premier Edging Knife https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004NT73RC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_WBCA3XYCQP2WEP4GQKSY?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Here is the link


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Grass Clippins said:


> If any of you guys have an instagram account there is a landscaper named Paul Camara you need to follow for edging photos and videos. He manages some incredible properties and restores old half moon edgers. Paul_Camara_ is what you'll search.


Is there anything more enjoyable than watching someone that is a master of their craft?


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@Lust4Lawn

No kidding. It's fun to see him do his thing with clients who have unlimited budgets. The live edging and topiary on those high end properties set him apart. He'll make you want to get a pair of Lincoln Green ****ies Work Pants to wear in the yard.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Johnl445 said:


> Bulldog 5680083210 Premier Edging Knife https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004NT73RC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_WBCA3XYCQP2WEP4GQKSY?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Here is the link


Thanks brother.


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

Probably a dumb question. I am in Oklahoma and use a greens mower for the front yard and need to redo my bed edging, make the beds a little bigger and reshape a little bit. I was wondering about doing this instead of steel edging, but I don't think it would work with our clayier soils and pine bark mulch, the beds will fill up with water and wash the mulch on the yard.
Thanks
Scott


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Mrsamman said:


> I was wondering about doing this instead of steel edging, but I don't think it would work with our clayier soils and pine bark mulch, the beds will fill up with water and wash the mulch on the yard.
> Thanks
> Scott


I'm told rubber mulch doesn't float and won't wash into the grass. Go buy one bag and try it out.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

ionicatoms said:


> Mrsamman said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering about doing this instead of steel edging, but I don't think it would work with our clayier soils and pine bark mulch, the beds will fill up with water and wash the mulch on the yard.
> ...


I have dense silt soil, use hardwood bark mulch, and don't get any mulch in the lawn from rain. The only place I have issues is where one of my downspouts empties into a garden bed. During heavy rain, I get some mulch washed into the lawn. If you have garden soil that is dense enough that rain washes the mulch into the lawn, then you probably should amend the garden soil with compost and Peat Moss to improve it.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

ionicatoms said:


> Mrsamman said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering about doing this instead of steel edging, but I don't think it would work with our clayier soils and pine bark mulch, the beds will fill up with water and wash the mulch on the yard.
> ...


Whomever invented rubber mulch should be tarred and feathered. It will end up in the lawn and catch on the mower blade and end up everywhere you don't want it.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> ionicatoms said:
> 
> 
> > Mrsamman said:
> ...


Haha! Good to know! :lol:

I use melaleuca and it pretty much stays put. The pine bark nuggets are incredibly mobile - I hate it.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@ionicatoms you either need the big mega nuggets, or hardwood mulch. I like the cypress personally.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> @ionicatoms you either need the big mega nuggets, or hardwood mulch. I like the cypress personally.


Melaleuca mulch is the "environmentally friendly" version of cypress. I like it.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

Those Stihl bed redefiners are awesome. They are pricey but you could rent one in the spring instead of buying one. I maintain my bed edges with a flat shovel and then I simply use my Ryobi edger to maintain them during the season.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

bernstem said:


> ionicatoms said:
> 
> 
> > Mrsamman said:
> ...


I have triple shredded mulch in my trench edged flower beds, and so far none has washed into the soil.


----------

